

MongoDB cloud hosting platforms comparison - sdsantos
http://sergiosantos.info/post/1496103875/mongodb-cloud-hosting-platforms-comparison

======
benologist
MongoHQ's got one very cool thing coming I saw mentioned in their support
system - dedicated plans. That's a pretty significant plus if you really need
to scale.

~~~
sdsantos
Mongo Machine already has dedicated plans, and MongoLab's are currently alpha.

Thanks for mentioning it! I added the dedicated plan row to the comparison
table.

~~~
benologist
Cool. One other point that would be interesting is what infrastructure they
use - if they're all EC2 then price/support is going to make the difference.

~~~
sdsantos
Just added the database server locations. All use Amazon EC2, but MongoLab
also offers databases on the Rackspace cloud.

------
mickeyben
Any chance to get a mongolab invite ?

~~~
sdsantos
They're not giving invites to registered users, but they sent me one a few
days after I signed up.

